
Show HN: Reaching $1k MRR with user feedback tool - Wolfmother
https://owwly.com/product/Upvoty-22/post/Reached-dollar1k-MRR-with-my-user-feedback-tool-74
======
mtmail
It's the 4th submission of a owwly.com blog post as 'Show HN' in the last 7
days.

"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and other reading material can't be tried out, so
can't be Show HNs"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Wolfmother
Ohh sorry for that. You're right, my mistake. In the future, I will more
closely look at rules.

